# Where did the IO scheduler move to in menuconfig?SOLVED

## Thaidog

It looks like the IO scheduler has moved from where it used to be.  Does anyone know where to find it in the current menuconfig layout?

----------

## richard.scott

you can search for things while in menuconfig with the "/" key?

----------

## Thaidog

 *richard.scott wrote:*   

> you can search for things while in menuconfig with the "/" key?

 

I got no matches founs with IO scheduler and too many matches with IO.

----------

## Yamakuzure

```
-*- Enable the block layer  --->

      IO Schedulers  --->
```

for: sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.25-r7

...and afair it has always been there...

----------

## Thaidog

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> -*- Enable the block layer  --->
> 
> ...

 

thanks!

----------

